# Recommendations for an e-reader with a larger screen specifically for epub?



## hannahi (Sep 27, 2010)

I have a Sony PRS-300 that I've used for about 1 month mainly to read library books. I'm happy with it other than the screen size. I usually read the with the medium size text and I can barely fit a paragraph on each page. To me this is taking away from the whole reading experience. In short, I'd like a device with a larger screen. I already have a Kindle 3 and an Ipod Touch. Which device would you choose to replace the Sony?

1) An e-ink reader with a larger screen like Sony, Nook, or Kobo
2) A Nook Color
3) A tablet like the Samsung Galaxy tab or the Ipad

or do you have another suggestion?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

If you do decide to go for an Android tablet, I'd give it a few weeks. Several new ones are about to be announced.

I seriously considered the Nook Color but decided to wait.


----------

